# trouble getting oil filter off



## bruteman92 (Nov 19, 2011)

ok guys i bought a oil filter a month or so ago and when i changed my rear seal... i went to change the filter and it would not come off... not even budge and so i put oil in it.. let it idle so it would maybe get hot an let the metal on the filter expand, still didnt work.. ive tryed 3 different filter wrenches, channel locks, by hand. will not freakin move. soo has anyone else had this problem an if so how did you fix it?? if there is already a thread can you plz point me in that direction. thanks


----------



## mcpyro3 (Feb 23, 2011)

everynow and then i'll have that prob i just take a screwdriver and punch through the side then turn the screwdriver usually comes right off then


----------



## CTBruterider (Jul 23, 2010)

^ x2 messy but almost always works


----------



## wmredneck (Dec 6, 2011)

Sometimes it does, I have seen auto filters be so rusted the shell of the filter will tear with the screwdriver method. Be careful and make sure the gasket hasn't melted to the block. 







Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Mine has done that but channel locks always have worked just got be tight with them and turn very slow it will come trust me


----------



## rewired (Apr 28, 2009)

I had the same problem on my v8 s10. I found a strap style filter wrench at autozone that worked. It is a square piece of metal with a seatbelt loop on it, big enough for a 1/2" drive ratchet.


----------



## bruteman92 (Nov 19, 2011)

im just nervouse with the screw driver method because if i poke a hole in it an it still dont come off then im SOL till somthing else arises lol... ill give the channel locks a try again and maybe get a small flathead and try to break the seal between the block an rubber gasket?


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Channel locks always get it for me....just gotta crush the filter down with them enough that they get a good bite. I've used screwdrivers in the past, and they do usually work as well, but like mentioned above if the filter housing is too bad it'll tear right through.

-Killing Time Using Tapatalk-


----------



## wmredneck (Dec 6, 2011)

The strap type with a 3/8 or 1/2 head are beast, and there's not a filter around a 3 ft extension cant reach (toyotas). 

Yes a flathead to separate the gasket is a good idea. If a block gets hot enough and it's a cheap filter however it will melt onto the block. 




Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## z24guy (Nov 27, 2010)

Just so everybody knows I'm not talking out my *** I am an auto mechanic. 

Use a chisel. Carefully . 

Line up the chisel along the bottom of the filter, at the base, where the filter is the thickest. Be careful not to screw up the baseplate on the engine. DO NOT SCAR THE BASEPLATE. Hit it in a manner that the filter will want to turn, not dead on. A soon as it starts to turn you can probably switch to a normal filter wrench. 

Also if you take the left front tire off it will give you more room to work. 

And remember to oil the gasket on the new filter when you put it on. And if you poop a little when installing a new filter, it's too tight.


----------



## Injected (Mar 21, 2010)

Try tightening it first to break the seal


----------



## greenmachine (Dec 19, 2008)

Theres an oil filter socket that fits on the end of filter


----------



## Coolwizard (Feb 28, 2009)

I ripped one in two on a chevy truck trying the screwdriver tick ....wound up cutting it off with a chisel


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

z24guy said:


> And remember to oil the gasket on the new filter when you put it on.


Exactly!!! And that should keep this from happening again. 

Another vote for the screw driver, I've used that trick plenty of times. Just a little messy.


----------



## greenmachine (Dec 19, 2008)

*oil filter socket*


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

Did you pull your skid plate off? I always pull mine off so I have plenty of room to get to the oil filter from the bottom always comes right off and there is no oil on the skid plate after you done.


----------



## bruteman92 (Nov 19, 2011)

that oil filter socket dosnt work on mine..that was the first thing i tryed and it wouldnt get grip, even if i hammered it on

yeah i dont think the dealership oiled the gasket when they did it,, i used to work at a tire/oil shop so thats one thing i always make sure of when putting new filter on.
thanks guys for the info


----------



## bruteman92 (Nov 19, 2011)

an yes i pull the skid plate off.. it frees up so much room for my hands to move.. or even craw under the bike an give it a go


----------



## dalguard (Oct 12, 2011)

Never met a filter that stood up to my snap-on filter wrench.


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

dalguard said:


> Never met a filter that stood up to my snap-on filter wrench.


x2 i have the same tool for the hard 1s


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

thats a cool lookin tool


----------



## Remington721 (Dec 24, 2011)

Where do you find a tool like that? That looks awesome


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gav09 (Feb 1, 2012)

lots of people sell that tool. not just snap on. check out your local parts house


----------



## wmredneck (Dec 6, 2011)

Oh yeah forgot about those! They are pretty bad to tha bone. They crush the filter to grip it. Works great!







Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## bruteman92 (Nov 19, 2011)

cool deal!


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

rmax said:


> x2 i have the same tool for the hard 1s


got mine a napa, or auto zone , my crs kicked in


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Screwdriver - Last resort

Chisel - Second last resort

Quality filter wrench or strap - works 99.9% of the time


----------

